# More about Ghosts and Costumes



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello, fellow forum fans, my name is David. I have just signed up to the Halloween Forum, in hopes to meet people who have the same interest as me in regards to Halloween and everything creepy. I love Halloween, Haunted houses, and seeking the paranormal. 

I'm your average Joe who works at Potter Inc in Saginaw, Michigan. SHHHH! The boss isn't suppose to know I'm here right now!

Anyway, I am looking participating in some Halloween discussions. So let's get Spooked.


----------

